# 식권이 드디어 유효해지는 순간이었다



## lexiophile

Hi everyone! As an advanced learner of Korean, I'm starting to try to read Korean literature on my own and have run into a few sentences I don't quite understand. (from the short story 1인용 식탁 by 윤고은-- I definitely recommend it!). I'm wondering if any native speakers or speakers more advanced than myself might be able to clarify the meaning of some of the sentences below.

식권이 드디어 유효해지는 순간이었다.-- Does 유효 here refer to being useful or being used?

xxx [Moderator note: please open a thread for each question you have, with a proper title and sufficient context. Thanks. Cherine]

I really appreciate anyone's help!


----------



## i5369

식권이 드디어 유효해지는 순간이었다.-- Does 유효 here refer to being useful or being used?
=> 유효 means 'useful' in this context; It was the moment when the eating ticket (식권) became useful.

Hope my explanation might be helpful; and I think you really are the advanced Korean learner.

YC


----------



## Hit Girl

식권이 드디어 유효해지는 순간이었다.

> It has more to do with 'being useful' - _This was the moment when the meal tickets became handy_.


----------



## nagomi

It does make sense. But, in my opinion, I don't think anybody would ever say "식권이 드디어 유효해지는 순간이었다."

it's a literature, not a real language. So be cautious not to be affected by it.

people would rather say "식권이 드디어 쓸모 있었다."

it's like "천만에요."

some Koreans argue that "천만에요." is actual existing phrase in Korean language, but they ever never forever have said that in their "current" life.


----------

